# ixus 115 vs sx150



## theserpent (Jun 30, 2012)

Well guys which one should i go for?


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2012)

The one you like...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 30, 2012)

Well i saw the ixus 115 and sx150. Both are great.But i found that ixus had a better screen and the picture looked better.
But you all the the pros here.
Can you please please tell the pros and cons of both?


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2012)

I am sure you have heard enough about these two cameras. 

(IXUS 115)Compact, better quality video and image quality vs zoom and manual controls (SX150).


----------



## theserpent (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm...will click pics in Reliance and check it after 2 weeks when ill buy it
reliance is giving 4 gb card+pouch+batterys+battery charger for sx150

And are there any other places i can find many images clicked by them


----------



## nac (Jul 1, 2012)

Clicked my who? SX150 users... Google it you can find a lot. Start with flickr...


----------



## theserpent (Jul 10, 2012)

Which other camera is good at 10k range


----------



## nac (Jul 10, 2012)

IXUS 220 HS - One of the best compact camera
IXUS 310 HS - Largest Av in this price, priority mode
S6200 - MF, zoom range
SZ1 - Best Focus
---------------------------------
SX150 IS - Full manual control
S2950 - Full manual control


----------

